# Samba - SWAT not working

## Cyker

Hey all,

I just noticed that swat isn't working; I checked the xinetd.d/swat file is correctly set and enabled, but when you browse to localhost:901 I get this weird error:

```
500 Server Error 

 chdir failed - the server is not configured correctly
```

According to what I've found on the 'net so far, this indicates that the swat HTML files have not been installed.

The main Gentoo-specific suggestion that I have found was to make sure that "swat" and "doc" are set as USEflags, and I have confirmed that they are set on my system.

Does anyone know 

a) Where these swat HTML files are supposed to go and 

b) Where I can get them from?

I think this is a bug in the ebuild as I can see mention of swat directories, but frankly I don't understand where it's going wrong.

It has worked on older versions, e.g. on my previous server, but the version on my old server was a 3.0.x series, so somewhere between there and the 3.6.x series it has been broken!

----------

## tazinblack

Had the same some time ago.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=529602

Maybe you could confirm this bug.

I think when we have enough people on our side maybe some developer will have mercy with us.

----------

